
On Mastodon and Nazis - djsumdog
https://blogghoran.se/2019/07/12/on-mastodon-and-nazis/
======
IronWolve
I've joined most of the social networks that pop up and check them out. Gab
was bad at launch with crap, but trolls get tired when after awhile. Gab isn't
even close to racist posters like voat hazing new people with crude/racist
shock posts.

I think Gab offered a censored version to appease google store, but was still
refused.

I find it amusing, that people create opensource software use diversity open
source licenses, then exclude people that disagree over anything.

I find the best censorship is one that follows US law, because death threats
will get you banned, and racists/trolls normally end up making one.

------
m-p-3
Yet another person using the word Nazis for people with different (and
sometimes tasteless opinion), diluting the word.

Alt-right, conservatives, even racists or xenophobes for some, but Nazis
really doesn't help pushing the point across.

I mean, stuff like this [1] (I pixelated identifying info, I don't want a
witch hunt), attacking an alleged nazi by hoping them all sorts of accidents
or mishaps and threatening to harass someone is not okay no matter on which
"side" you stand.

[1]: [https://i.imgur.com/ifI5spa.png](https://i.imgur.com/ifI5spa.png)

------
lone_haxx0r
Banning Nazis but allowing communists, conservatives, "SJW"s, etc. is such an
arbitrarily defined policy that I can't take these people seriously.

If you want to have an echo chamber, that's perfectly fine and understandable,
but don't go around pretending your decision is based on some virtuous moral
principle.

~~~
sterkekoffie
I'm pretty sure if you asked any given 8th grader what the difference between
a neo-Nazi and a conservative is, they could give you a cogent answer.

~~~
lone_haxx0r
Of course they're different. But the four ideologies I mentioned can be
considered violent ideologies in different realms. Allowing 3 of them but
banning the other one is based in nothing more than the opinion of the censor,
not in an objective principle.

